# 40 Gallon w/rock wall pics



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's an update on the 40 gallon with artificial rock wall. Heres the tank about two months ago.....

















In these I had put some basic hardy plants, mainly common stuff like syngonium rayii, Anthurium gracile, philos, a few orchids. I wasn't sure how the plants would do on the artificial rock substrate so I didn't want to risk rarer stuff yet :?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Now it's finally starting to grow in with some tropical mosses and liverworts, selaginella, five Anthuriums, Pleurothallids, and some random tropical weeds I've collected over the years....


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks great. Alot more "completed" with the added plants.

And another VA member.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow that's cool!

Have an idea of what is going in there?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Does your Marcgravia sp. grow fast or did you just have a lot of it?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

The marcgravia seems to take a few weeks or even months to become established, then it really takes off and starts making new runners. I used to have a terrible time getting it to start growing, ya just gotta start out with a good piece :wink: 

I'm probably going to keep it a plant only tank for awhile and eventually put some sort of Epiptobates in it. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Does look 100% more finished with all the plants. The "rocks" looked pretty good, but they look so much better with stuff growing off of them.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

You have some cool looking plants. Looks like you have a good source. Im jealous.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tank looks great, what do you plan on putting in it?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Julio said:


> tank looks great, what do you plan on putting in it?


Thanks! Epips, unless someone has some Atelopus they want to get rid of...... :lol:


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Josh,

Really nice job, your tank is mighty sweet! And of course, the plant selection is tops. 8) I can only imagine what it will look like in a few months. :shock: 
How did you make the rocks? It almost looks like some kind of epoxy... In any case, it turned out great!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Neat look, do you have a picture of the finished tank?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> Hey Josh,
> 
> Really nice job, your tank is mighty sweet! And of course, the plant selection is tops. 8) I can only imagine what it will look like in a few months. :shock:
> How did you make the rocks? It almost looks like some kind of epoxy... In any case, it turned out great!


Thanks Mike! You're dead-on with the rocks, they are a special epoxy that I've been working with. Still in the experimental stage, this is the first background thats made it into a display tank.....so far so good :wink: I'm trying to stock this one with more uncommon stuff, going for a higher altitude habitat such as found in Ecuador. I'm awaiting a shipment of tropical mosses to fill in the rest of the tank. If I can find some more pleuros out there without going broke I'll be a happy camper, lol!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I finished the plumbing for the mist and fog system today. The humidifier comes on a couple times a day for 10-30 minutes, it rises up from the bottom and billows out from the rocks. I put a temp/humidity monitoring system on it and the cooling effect of the damp air drops the temps by about five degrees. So far so good, getting close to the high altitude misty look I'm going for!  

Moss is finally taking off, definately helps using tropical moss vs. temperate.....


----------



## motevo (Aug 9, 2008)

WOW that looks amazing
im jealous


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

What kind of fogger are you using?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

onefstsnake said:


> What kind of fogger are you using?


It's a small ultrasonic humidifier that used to be sold at Home Depot. I took the top off and made some modifications. Then I plumbed it into the same pvc pipe that the water drains out of the tank. I had to use a tee fitting and raise the humidifier piping so the water would go one way and the fog would go the other way.......confusing :wink: I'll try to get a pic....


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

I <3 fog


----------

